# iPhone 3GS ist da ein großer Unterschied?



## sight011 (24. September 2009)

Ich hab heir nen guten Vertrag über ein IPhone 3GS liegen, soweit ich weiß ist es ja ein "älteres" I-Phone was ist der Unterschied zu den anderen?

mfg A.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (24. September 2009)

Hi,

es gibt ein 
3G und ein
3GS

3GS ist neurer...schneller...
3MP Kamera...
Kompassfunktion...

http://mobile.magnus.de/iphone/arti...chiede-zwischen-apples-iphone-3gs-und-3g.html

bo


----------



## sight011 (24. September 2009)

Wenn es noch jemanden interessiert, das find ich sehr hilfreich!


http://www.apple.com/de/iphone/compare-iphones/


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (24. September 2009)

Das 3GS ist derzeit das aktuellste iPhone.  Der Vorgänger hieß nur 3G.

Lieben Gruß
Micha


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (24. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es noch jemanden interessiert, das find ich sehr hilfreich!
> 
> 
> http://www.apple.com/de/iphone/compare-iphones/



Hey,


ja...stimmt.
Eigentlich hätte man auch gleich auf der Apple Seite gucken können 

bo


----------

